# Funky looking stuff on the ends of my ribs?



## realtorterry (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I'm doing 6 racks of BBR on my WSM today. Had to use a rib rack on top. After one hour there is some funky looking stuff on the end tips? Thought it could be blood but I cleaned them well. It's real black & looks like gunk from the smoker dripping on it but the inside of the lid is also pretty clean? Any idea on what this could be? I have family coming soon & saint wanna make anyone sick?


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 9, 2015)

image.jpg



__ realtorterry
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ realtorterry
__ Aug 9, 2015


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 9, 2015)

Could it also be that I'm struggling to keep temps up? Never had this in the WSM but I have all the vents open on bottom & struggling to keep 225? Added more charcoal but still doesn't stay up? I usually go about 230-250 easily. Could these lower temps be bringing some blood to the top?


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 9, 2015)

That's the honey coming out.  Normal.


----------



## b-one (Aug 9, 2015)

If it was from the smoker it wouldn't just be on the bones, so I think your first idea of blood is a good one! I always lay mine down and by the time there done never notice it.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 9, 2015)

I took a paper towel to it & it appears to be blood. Thank good, don't wanna lose any more of that good honey


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 9, 2015)

The bones are beginning to heat up and the bone marrow is starting to cook and render the fat inside.


----------



## venture (Aug 9, 2015)

Perfectly normal.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 9, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> The bones are beginning to heat up and the bone marrow is starting to cook and render the fat inside.


BINGO  !!!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 9, 2015)

I think the chefs call it protein so it doesn't offend people...LOL


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 9, 2015)

*I win!!!  *







Where's my prize?


----------

